# The babies at nearly seven weeks old



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful group. I look forward to have one in Europe 

its almost time to say goodbye 

Hope they have a wonderful life with the new families


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Cute!!! 

I want one!!!! 

Gotta put a red poodle on my wishlist...


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Very cute! I'm sure some lucky people are very excited about their new babies.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

They're so adorable!! I love their precious, innocent, trusting expressions. It's obvious they've experienced a whole lot of love, that's such a blessing for both them and their new families. All they know of this world is fun and security and cuddles, oh, and I guess they know all about the vet now, too!! 

How amazing to be able to show those darling little poodles all the wonders of the world. I just keep wondering HOW YOU SAY GOOD-BYE to those babies!! Yikes, that time is coming fast, too. When it does though, I know you'll have the immense satisfaction of knowing you've spread the happiness of "poodle love" to deserving others. That's just about the best thing one person can do for another! I can honestly say not a day goes by that I don't think of Chagall's breeder and bless her for what she's given me. We've really become friends, and I consider that another great gift of having a poodle.


----------



## Banjo's Mum (Oct 25, 2010)

Nawww they are sooo sweet!

i love their cute little interested expressions!

They are bigger than my Banjo is at 8 months lol


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

They are so adorable. I would keep them all.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> Beautiful group. I look forward to have one in Europe
> 
> its almost time to say goodbye
> 
> Hope they have a wonderful life with the new families


Thank you Disa. There is not one I think is not great, just different. They all have something I really like. Purple is still my favourite all round puppy. He has it all and if I was in the market for another male at this time,well....

All of the families are lovely people who are pretty excited. Some have been waiting over a year, so I can imagine how thrilled they are knowing it won't be long now. I am delighted as well that one will be in Europe and know there are a couple of big red breeders over there looking forward to seeing how Murphy develops and how his testing goes.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely family - and although it must be hard to see them go, there must be huge satisfaction in knowing they all have happy homes where people counting the days till they are old enough to leave you.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Salukie said:


> Cute!!!
> 
> I want one!!!!
> 
> Gotta put a red poodle on my wishlist...


Thank you! LOL!! There will be more where these came from...


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh they are adorable! Congratulations on a Healthy Litter.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Murphy is still my favorite! I just can't belive that my 58lb Finnegan was about that size just 1 short year ago!

they are just so beautiful!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Very cute! I'm sure some lucky people are very excited about their new babies.


They are soooooo excited. Some of them just missed a puppy from last year's litter by one male or one female, so they have been waiting a year for their new addition. They have enjoyed watching them grow on my Arreau page on Facebook, and are counting the days now.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Ooooh! Darn, I wish I would've put a reservation in for another one - it's so hard to watch them grow up and leave the nest (and I know it's a million times harder for you, since you were the one to be with them for each moment of their lives so far!!) I hope that all the new moms and dads love their Arreau babies as much as our Lucybug is loved and cherished!! You do good work!  :hug:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> They're so adorable!! I love their precious, innocent, trusting expressions. It's obvious they've experienced a whole lot of love, that's such a blessing for both them and their new families. All they know of this world is fun and security and cuddles, oh, and I guess they know all about the vet now, too!!
> 
> How amazing to be able to show those darling little poodles all the wonders of the world. I just keep wondering HOW YOU SAY GOOD-BYE to those babies!! Yikes, that time is coming fast, too. When it does though, I know you'll have the immense satisfaction of knowing you've spread the happiness of "poodle love" to deserving others. That's just about the best thing one person can do for another! I can honestly say not a day goes by that I don't think of Chagall's breeder and bless her for what she's given me. We've really become friends, and I consider that another great gift of having a poodle.


I hope all of the families who get my furkids feel about me like you feel about your breeder. THAT is the biggest payoff. When you begin to get reports from the new Moms or Dads, telling you how well the puppies have fit in, adjusted and how secure and confident they are. Saying goodbye is very hard but you do get a terrific amount of satisfaction when it is all over, they have moved on and are now thrilling their new pack. Sad for me, but rewarding too. I have made some remarkable friends through the pups of my past, and pray that continues this time too.


----------



## Standard (Aug 25, 2010)

Ahhh! I know where to come when I can finally get my dream red standard! So stunning!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Banjo's Mum said:


> Nawww they are sooo sweet!
> 
> i love their cute little interested expressions!
> 
> They are bigger than my Banjo is at 8 months lol


Thank you! They are pretty darned sweet. Most are in the ten pound neighbourhood, so they are pretty big!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

How adorable can you get! Wow, these weeks have gone by fast! It doesn't seem like 7 weeks since we first saw their birth pics!!!!! I imagine you're going to miss the little munchkins.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I would have a hard time picking a favorite, I'm afraid. They are too cute. I bet the folks that have had to wait a year or two are besides themselves. But what joy when they finally get their puppy! Glad that the joy you'll be seeing when the owners pick up their babies can help erase some of the sadness in seeing them go. Hope everyone keeps in touch with you and sends you pics and reports as they grow.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

furmom said:


> They are so adorable. I would keep them all.


Thank you!! You think you would keep them all, but as much as you might love them, there are pups in every litter that you bond with differently and some that, though you might love them you just do not mesh with, and you just cannot imagine living with them forever. It still hurts, but there are two pups in this litter who I will enjoy more than the others seeing them in their new homes...LOL!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you!! You think you would keep them all, but as much as you might love them, there are pups in every litter that you bond with differently and some that, though you might love them you just do not mesh with, and you just cannot imagine living with them forever. It still hurts, but there are two pups in this litter who I will enjoy more than the others seeing them in their new homes...LOL!


Spoken with true honesty. Everyone does not mesh with everyone or everything. Animals have their own personalities just as people do and, although you may like someone and are kind to them, it does not mean you could LIVE with them. Animals are the same way. Nice to see your honesty about it...


----------

